# Extremely Dry Under Eye Area - NEED HELP



## bellaxo812 (Feb 17, 2011)

A few months ago, my skin went crazy. I started breaking out really badly, my face became extremely oily and I was just a mess. I had acne as a teenager and it improved when I got on the pill, but I still had some major breakouts. In 2007 I started Proactiv and it worked great for me. (I know a lot of people haven't had the same experience with it).
  	I stopped using Proactiv some time in April 2010 just bc I wanted to try something new...I also got off the pill in June/July 2010. I was fine for a while, but at the end of September, my skin went NUTS. I broke out BAD, and it was mostly concentrated to my chin area, but I did get acne in other places like my cheeks and forehead. I tried all sorts of remedies and nothing worked, until finally I got back on Proactiv and my skin cleared up again. I also went back on BC around the same time, so now I feel like I'm back to "normal" lol. My issue now is that my under eye area is extremely dry. At night, I apply vaseline and I also use Clinique Repairwear intensive eye cream. I try not to use concealer under my eyes bc it just looks caky, and that's with me having the eye cream. It seems that no matter what I try, this problem is not going away. Has anyone experienced or is experiencing the same thing? I alternate betwenn the MAC Pro Longwear concealer which is a liquid concealer, and Eve Pearl's salmon concealer, which is very creamy, and my under eyes still look  flaky and dry. Need suggestions, PLEASE.


----------



## revinn (Feb 18, 2011)

I had some issues with severe dry skin under my right eye this past month. The pharmacist gave me a tube of Polysporin for Eyes, and it cleared up within two days!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try that. Fingers crossed that it works


----------



## fieran (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been really cold here and I had peeling eyelids - I thought it was dermatitis and started to use diluted apple cider vinegar (1 part vinegar, 3 parts water) and it got slightly better. Then I saw Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado and picked it up. It was not cheap (about 40 Euros) but it's fixed the peeling a lot. I don't feel that stinging feeling applying eye cream anymore. You could try this.

  	Good luck. I hope your skin heals. Take care.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you end up trying it?


----------



## Coll (Apr 4, 2011)

I had the same problem due to eczema and what you musnt do  is put cream on directly under your eye as you have no hair folicles there,this will just cause the cream to sit on the skin.
  	Put the cream on a centimetre away from your eyelid and let it soak in.Id suggest Clinique's "all about eyes" dab it on your wedding finger then gently dab on to your skin before you go to bed.
  	Trust me it really works and does exactly what it says it will.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 5, 2011)

I have eczema as well and this is the product I use.  I also Clinique's Comfort on Call cream on my eczema flare-ups.  All the patchy, scaly skin goes away fast. 


Coll said:


> I had the same problem due to eczema and what you musnt do  is put cream on directly under your eye as you have no hair folicles there,this will just cause the cream to sit on the skin.
> Put the cream on a centimetre away from your eyelid and let it soak in.Id suggest Clinique's "all about eyes" dab it on your wedding finger then gently dab on to your skin before you go to bed.
> Trust me it really works and does exactly what it says it will.


----------

